
Writing Usable Code - netgusto
https://blog.algolia.com/writing-usable-code/?hn
======
netgusto
The post is presenting some topics that usually come up during my mentoring
sessions (programming with go), so I thought it could be useful to put it down
in writing for a broader audience.

